# Mini ShengShou 7x7!



## Tong Haiwu (Apr 10, 2013)

I have see a picture about shengshou 7×7 mini from a Chinese website just now.
I didn't know there really a shengshou 7×7 mini comes out,did someone here know something about this?:confused:

url here:http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2261611012

btw:KongShou,come here,I need you translate it in english


----------



## Maccoboy (Apr 10, 2013)

looks regular size from the picture...

though if there really is going to be one i would so but the crap out of it! haha


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 10, 2013)

*ShengShou 7×7 mini?*



Maccoboy said:


> looks regular size from the picture...



Without anything in the picture to compare it to how can you think that?

Seriously though why isn't there a ruler or a regular sized SS 7 in the pic?


----------



## Genesis (Apr 10, 2013)

Known info
Ratio of original SS777 length:this one
7:8
64:49
Volume ratio
512:343


----------



## EMI (Apr 10, 2013)

If this is true it's amazing. I always said the Shengshou is perfect except its size. 7:8 would mean ~same size as the Shengshou 6x6...


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Apr 10, 2013)

EMI said:


> If this is true it's amazing. I always said the Shengshou is perfect except its size. 7:8 would mean ~same size as the Shengshou 6x6...



I think it mostly true,because I have heard something about shengshou 7×7 mini long time ago.And the chinese-word on the photo “玲珑” means "mini".
I am confused that why the company of Shengshou don't make any announce about the 7×7 mini.
If there have any official announcement about the 7×7 mini,I will tell us all


----------



## KongShou (Apr 10, 2013)

Confused, what am i meant to be translating here?


----------



## Genesis (Apr 10, 2013)

There's not much information anyway...


----------



## KongShou (Apr 10, 2013)

exactly, its looks like a joke? i mean its set out like a question. but really looking forward to a 7x7 mini thou.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Apr 10, 2013)

Really looking forward to a place from where i can order. The day i first got my ss 7x7 i knew i needed a mini, glad to see this


----------



## Applecow (Apr 10, 2013)

crazybadcuber posted a photo on facebook that looked quite real. size was the same as a ss6x6


----------



## qqwref (Apr 10, 2013)

Neat. I'm looking forward to some smaller SS 7x7s (or bigger cubes? a man can dream) - I think with my relatively small hands they would help a bit for speedsolving.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 10, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Neat. I'm looking forward to some smaller SS 7x7s (or bigger cubes? a man can dream) - I think with my relatively small hands they would help a bit for speedsolving.



My hands would like a smaller 7x7 also fyi.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 10, 2013)

Really? Interesting. I assumed the 7x7x7's size was pretty much perfect for people with big hands.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 10, 2013)

nope. Maybe its the fact my fingers aren't as long as most other people with big hands, but I find the size just a tad too large.


----------



## KongShou (Apr 10, 2013)

Tong Haiwu said:


> I have see a picture about shengshou 7×7 mini from a Chinese website just now.
> I didn't know there really a shengshou 7×7 mini comes out,did someone here know something about this?:confused:
> 
> url here:http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2261611012
> ...



this is a better link(but not that much better)
btw the side length are 69mm


----------



## ottozing (Apr 10, 2013)

I think Lin Chen will like this cube.


----------



## samchoochiu (Apr 10, 2013)

ottozing said:


> I think Lin Chen will like this cube.



I'm not sure how much faster he will be though, his single and average is too insane already


----------



## mati1242 (Apr 10, 2013)

CBC upload a picture on FB showing that it is smaller.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 11, 2013)

Still not smaller then a 6x6 puzzle but here is a True MINI 7x7 http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=25056


----------



## qqwref (Apr 11, 2013)

Gotta love how the twistypuzzles members jump over each other to condemn the puzzle because it's vaguely similar to the V-cube mechanism.


----------



## EMI (Apr 11, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Gotta love how the twistypuzzles members jump over each other to condemn the puzzle because it's vaguely similar to the V-cube mechanism.



Well, he asked if he could sell it. If it is similar to the v-cube mechanism (which it is) he could get into trouble  btt please^^


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 11, 2013)

Now to get rid of my regular sized one and get this one. I hope the size reduction won't affect the quality like the Dayan/MF8 4x4.


----------



## JasonK (Apr 11, 2013)

This may motivate me to finally buy a 7x7. Will keep an eye on this.


----------



## applemobile (Apr 11, 2013)

I absolutely hate anyone who condemns any puzzle for having the same mech as a v-cube.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 11, 2013)

i dont think i would even be able to speed solve a mini 7x7. the cubies would be way too small. the 7x7 fits in my hands fine as it is.


----------



## stevecho816 (Apr 11, 2013)

I have small hands so this might be a good 7x7 for me.


----------



## Emily Wang (Apr 12, 2013)

yay! been having a difficult time getting decent times on 7x7 because of the size so this is great


----------



## mitch1234 (Apr 12, 2013)

So nice to see this, I was in need of a new 7x7.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 12, 2013)

Wait Daniel Sheppard is a member of baidu? Or maybe an imposter. I hope there will be reviews out soon though, for the cube.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Apr 12, 2013)

Compared with the larger one, ss 7*7 mini is more suitable for speedcubing. It is said that the length is 6.9cm,anyway,just wait patiently.





http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=96396&extra=&page=1


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Apr 13, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> Wait Daniel Sheppard is a member of baidu? Or maybe an imposter. I hope there will be reviews out soon though, for the cube.



I know that boy, he is a Chinese and he isn't Daniel. 
He is just Dannel's fans


----------



## Genesis (Apr 14, 2013)

Alex97 said:


> I found this ~snip~. It look very small



It's more logical to just post the link to the photo...
http://s13.postimg.org/b5alvhi07/images.jpg


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 14, 2013)

Or better yet,


----------



## etshy (Apr 29, 2013)

It's in stock on 51morefun.com


----------



## Emily Wang (Apr 29, 2013)

Lol it's more expensive than the regular sized one


----------



## Genesis (Apr 29, 2013)

Probably getting one when the price decrease(Hopefully)
The old one was kinda heavy


----------



## o2gulo (Apr 29, 2013)

I also hope that the prices will go down eventually. the regular 7x7 is too big for my hands :S


----------



## Maccoboy (Apr 29, 2013)

should be cheaper when zcube.cn get them in


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 29, 2013)

Is it just me or does it sound differently to the regular?

More crunchy, bit like the 5x5.


----------



## Maccoboy (Apr 29, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> Is it just me or does it sound differently to the regular?
> 
> More crunchy, bit like the 5x5.



sounds more crunchy to me, like a mix between the ss 7x7 and the v-cube though more like a v-cube


----------



## uniacto (Apr 29, 2013)

40 USD? Shoot.


----------



## Akash Rupela (May 7, 2013)

Guys is there Still no other site except 51 more fun where i can get this from? 
A large one i last bought was for like 30 USD including shipping. This is like 45 
I m really looking forward to price fall


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 7, 2013)

i wish it came in pink


----------



## qqwref (May 7, 2013)

I think I'm gonna get a white plastic one soon... even if the turning isn't all that great, I really want to have a smaller 7x7.


----------



## etshy (May 7, 2013)

Akash Rupela said:


> Guys is there Still no other site except 51 more fun where i can get this from?
> A large one i last bought was for like 30 USD including shipping. This is like 45
> I m really looking forward to price fall



Zcube has it in stock


----------



## etshy (May 11, 2013)

Crazybadcuber's Review


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (May 12, 2013)

I LOVE my regular sized SS7X7 and will probably buy this if it ever drops to under $30. I just wish ShengShou would put their resources into a 10X10!


----------



## PeelingStickers (May 12, 2013)

Let's hope they don't turn into v-cubes again


----------



## SlapShot (May 13, 2013)

uniacto said:


> 40 USD? Shoot.



EXACTLY what I was thinking. I think I'll wait and hope it comes down some.


----------



## Echo Cubing (May 15, 2013)

Black mini one arrived in wallbuys http://wallbuys.com/Product/7-Mini-Magic-CubeBlack-7892 with 15% off


----------



## Rubiksfreak (May 15, 2013)

I got this cube in the mail today. Compared to the regular sized one, it is not as good. It feels more like a ss 6x6 than a ss 7x7. All in all though its not that bad.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samchoochiu (May 15, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> I got this cube in the mail today. Compared to the regular sized one, it is not as good. It feels more like a ss 6x6 than a ss 7x7. All in all though its not that bad.
> 
> Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


I was afraid of this..


----------



## JianhanC (May 15, 2013)

samchoochiu said:


> I was afraid of this..



yeah same here. Does it lock and catch as much as the 6x6?


----------



## Rubiksfreak (May 15, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> yeah same here. Does it lock and catch as much as the 6x6?



Unfortunately it does, the only thing that makes it different from the ss 6x6 is that it does not pop nearly as much.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EMI (May 15, 2013)

Maybe you have to put Dayan springs into it again


----------



## JianhanC (May 15, 2013)

Ah crap. Crazybadcuber's review is not very accurate then. I hope it didn't have to resort to that, since the 6x6 is enough pain to assemble already


----------



## Divineskulls (May 15, 2013)

Got mine today. It was ok out of the box, but I lubed it and changed the springs. It's better now, but it definitely feels like my SS 6x6. Maybe could use some modding. At the least, it will need to be broken in very well. First solve: 5:33(Factory stickers though, I'm used to halfbrights w/bright blue).

Edit: Does anyone know if anywhere will be/is selling stickers for the mini 7x7 that aren't factory shades?


----------



## Rubiksfreak (May 15, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> Ah crap. Crazybadcuber's review is not very accurate then. I hope it didn't have to resort to that, since the 6x6 is enough pain to assemble already



The 7x7 mini is the same thing as the regular sized one. The peices are just smaller so assembling it won't be anything like the 6x6, the mini 7 just has the feel of a 6x6. 

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kalyk (May 17, 2013)

Mini Shengshou 7x7 for 26$ ! http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10004531/1346303-shengshou-linglong-7x7x7-puzzle-speed-cube

I LOVE FASTTECH !


----------



## JianhanC (May 18, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> Got mine today. It was ok out of the box, but I lubed it and changed the springs. It's better now, but it definitely feels like my SS 6x6. Maybe could use some modding. At the least, it will need to be broken in very well. First solve: 5:33(Factory stickers though, I'm used to halfbrights w/bright blue).
> 
> Edit: Does anyone know if anywhere will be/is selling stickers for the mini 7x7 that aren't factory shades?



What springs did you put in, Dayan? And I'm sure Cubesmith will put up stickers for this after a bit, the regular sized 7x7 had stickers out pretty soon iirc



Rubiksfreak said:


> The 7x7 mini is the same thing as the regular sized one. The peices are just smaller so assembling it won't be anything like the 6x6, the mini 7 just has the feel of a 6x6.
> 
> Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2



Yeah I know, the odd numbered 7x7 won't have the complications of the 6x6, but it has roughly the same number of pieces.


----------



## uniacto (May 18, 2013)

kalyk said:


> Mini Shengshou 7x7 for 26$ ! http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10004531/1346303-shengshou-linglong-7x7x7-puzzle-speed-cube
> 
> I LOVE FASTTECH !



oh yea that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## RubiXer (May 18, 2013)

How fast is shipping from Fasttech to the states?


----------



## SenileGenXer (May 18, 2013)

kalyk said:


> Mini Shengshou 7x7 for 26$ ! http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10004531/1346303-shengshou-linglong-7x7x7-puzzle-speed-cube
> 
> I LOVE FASTTECH !



Farg! I was trying to save money by not buying any cubes but I just had to have this.


----------



## LNZ (May 19, 2013)

I brought a white mini Shengshou 7x7 (along with a Witeden 2x4x4, Shengshou megaminx, Dayan Guhong (V2) and a Dayan Zhanchi)
from www.51morefun.com and all items arrived on time and in perfect condition.

Why white? I have a black full size Shengshou 7x7 already.

I have solved the mini 7x7 10 times and it is very good. But as I have big hands, I will go for the full size one. Layers are easier to turn.

I guess the mini 7x7 will be good for people with small hands.


----------



## SenileGenXer (May 31, 2013)

And I received it today. It's a nice cube. The size is very good for me. Very very good. The center layers are stiffer than the outer layers. That plus the size makes it very hard to slice any one of the middle three layers. I was compelled to put DaYan springs in it as soon as I got it. Lubed up the springs with differential and lubed up the cube with maru and there is something still a little stiff in the middle.

I'm thinking that I'm keeping this and giving my full sized 7x7 to a brother of mine. Kind of a shame, the turning on the big one is better but the little one is sized for me.


----------



## CarlBrannen (May 31, 2013)

Mine arrived and I love the size. The springs definitely need changing. I seem to have a spare Dayan Zhanchi that I can take springs out of, or I might shorten the springs I've got, or I might buy new springs over at the hardware store.

And I realized that I can cut frisket (for spray or air brush painting) using the stickers as a pattern. But I don't think I can use the sticker negative itself (the part of the vinyl that remains after you've removed all the little squares), as it is too sticky. But maybe I could reduce the stickiness to the point where it would make a good mask...


----------



## kalyk (May 31, 2013)

I don't get why everybody wants to change the springs. I have a LingLong 7x7 and I love it the way it is... It's faster than the regular sized 7x7 and not stiff at all. It's just amazing.


----------



## EMI (Jun 7, 2013)

Does anybody know where to get this cheaply? It seems like Wallbuys and fasttech don't offer it anymore.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 7, 2013)

http://zcube.cn/Standard/7x7x7/ShengShou_7x7_LingLong.html here you go.

It is not THAT cheap, so you have to google around and see if you can find more


----------



## kalyk (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah, V-Cube has hit again... FastTech removed the LingLong 7x7 two days ago. Now the best price you can get is =~ 40$ unfortunately (versus 26 on FastTech). You should have bought it sooner


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 7, 2013)

http://www.toysbuying.com/2013-new-...mini-7x7-spring-vernier-adjustment-p-460.html

Not 26, but closer than 40 + shipping 

http://thecubicle.us/shengshou-mini-696mm-p-602.html These folks have it too.

basically I googled using google images, on shengshou linglong, shengshou 7x7 mini etc. You have to be creative in wording, who knows what you'll find


----------



## EMI (Jun 7, 2013)

kalyk said:


> Yeah, V-Cube has hit again... FastTech removed the LingLong 7x7 two days ago. Now the best price you can get is =~ 40$ unfortunately (versus 26 on FastTech). You should have bought it sooner



Thanks for your advice. haha



Kattenvriendin said:


> http://www.toysbuying.com/2013-new-...mini-7x7-spring-vernier-adjustment-p-460.html
> 
> Not 26, but closer than 40 + shipping
> 
> ...



Ok there really seems to be:
toysbuying (27€ incl shipping) - Cheapest by far, but I've never heard of them before and there is no paypal, so...
51morefun (33€ incl shipping) - Quite expensive already. I don't know if they are reliable but it seems so. No paypal.
zcube (34€ incl shipping) - I guess reliable. Yay paypal.
thecubicle (can't estimate shipping without creating an account - propably 34€ incl shipping) - I guess reliable. Yay paypal.
jpearly (45€ incl shipping) - way too expensive.

That's kind of frustrating.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 7, 2013)

Toysbuying has paypal. Click payment methods on the right.

Payment methods:
--Aliexpress Escrow payment.
--Wester union.
--Bank wire transfer.
--Paypal.


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 7, 2013)

I guess give it a couple more days for the VCube dispute to tide over. The prices are gonna come down anyway.


----------



## EMI (Jun 7, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Toysbuying has paypal. Click payment methods on the right.
> 
> Payment methods:
> --Aliexpress Escrow payment.
> ...



Hm. I just created an account and everything and the only two options are Western Union or Wire Transfer. Same if you scroll down and click "payment terms".



JianhanC said:


> I guess give it a couple more days for the VCube dispute to tide over. The prices are gonna come down anyway.



The last time I waited a few days too long the price went up from 26$ to 40$ :/ 

I just checked z-cube again. There is a 20% coupon for 50$ orders. But for some reason it still worked when I removed the 3x3 and Megaminx again so now it was 29€ incl shipping. Funny.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 7, 2013)

I think you need to mail them on the paypal. With zcube it isn't listed and you have to pick "other" and mail them.


----------



## EMI (Jun 7, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I think you need to mail them on the paypal. With zcube it isn't listed and you have to pick "other" and mail them.



I just bought from zcube with paypal (no email needed). In fact, http://zcube.cn/How_To_Purchase.html "international order, please use paypal to made the payment,We only accept paypal."
If I have to write an email to pay with paypal that doesn't seem professional to me. Now I payed 2€ more and can be relatively sure my package will actually arrive.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 7, 2013)

Well I guess you missed the whole paypal ban thingie there 

they used to have it, then it got revoked, then you had to mail them and now apparently it is back again


----------



## LNZ (Jun 7, 2013)

If you have a VISA debit card, www.51morefun.com still sells the mini Shenshou 7x7.

That is where I got my mini Shengshou 7x7 from.

It's a very good 7x7 cube.


----------



## windhero (Jun 7, 2013)

Are there people here that have both the regular and mini 7x7s by shengshou AND a ss 5x5? I got a 5x5 and I think it's a bit too small for my taste. Should I still buy the mini version or just go with the regular one? I got pretty big hands (being a 192cm tall guy and all).


----------



## SenileGenXer (Jun 8, 2013)

If you think the Shengshou 5x5 is undersized and you are 6ft 3in with hands to match I think your gonna find the mini very very small. It's only about 4mm larger than the 5x5 and the cubbies are aprox 9mm where the 5x5 cubbies are aprox 12mm


----------



## LNZ (Jun 8, 2013)

I do own both the full size and mini sized Shengshou 7x7. Both came from www.51morefun.com .

Both are very good products. But as I have big hands, my favourite is the full size one.


----------



## Hays (Jun 8, 2013)

windhero said:


> Are there people here that have both the regular and mini 7x7s by shengshou AND a ss 5x5? I got a 5x5 and I think it's a bit too small for my taste. Should I still buy the mini version or just go with the regular one? I got pretty big hands (being a 192cm tall guy and all).



I own the SS 7x7, SS 7x7 mini, and the SS 5x5. However, I do not think that the SS 5x5 is too small.

But I would consider myself to be someone with big hands, and I greatly prefer the mini 7x7 over the large one.


----------



## Chree (Jun 8, 2013)

It's also for sale on http://www.cubedepotusa.com/ and http://www.icubemart.com/ for $35+shipping.

These are my two favorite shops right now. I like in Oregon, US and I always receive my orders within just a few business days.


----------



## EMI (Jun 8, 2013)

I also have very big hands, but the Shengshou 7x7 "feels" too big for me.I don't have any problems turning fast etc, but the size is somehow uncomfortable. 

In fact, the V-cube 5x5 - 6x6 cubes have the perfect sizes in my opinion (the V-cube 7 doesn't feel much bigger than the V-cube 6). Shengshou 5x5 and 6x6 are a tiny bit too small, but I think a bit too small is better than a bit too big (same with 2x2 - 4x4).
@Chree thanks, I didn't find these via Google.


----------



## Chree (Jun 8, 2013)

No problemo 

I have no idea how useful they'll be for shipping to Germany, though. But they're both great for me in the US.


----------



## EMI (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok I got mine yesterday - I like it!

Out of the box, the cube turned very badly, like expected. I did a few solves which made it better, but today I removed most of the factory lubricant and replaced it by a bit of diff oil. I replaced the springs with Dayan springs. It was very hard to turn out the screws btw.
The turning feels like someting between my very smooth big Shengshou 7x7 and my Shengshou 6x6 with Dayan springs. That's very nice. Corner cutting is just as good as on the big version. 
Of course it is quite small, this time it "feels" smaller than the V-cube 7. In fact, it is the same size like a V-cube 6. As I have already said, the big version felt a bit too big for me although I have quite big hands. I am quite sure I will use the small one as main.
I hope there will be cubesmith half brights soon because that's the only problem I have with the cube, the dull stickers...


----------



## Chree (Jul 10, 2013)

EMI said:


> I hope there will be cubesmith half brights soon because that's the only problem I have with the cube, the dull stickers...



Do you know how long it might be til we can expect those? I'm very much hoping to switch out. I'm not the biggest fan or brights, but on big cubes I think it's a must.

I ordered mine this past weekend from thecubicle.us... Free Shipping form NY to OR, so I should get it by this Saturday. Not bad at all


----------



## EMI (Jul 10, 2013)

Chree said:


> Do you know how long it might be til we can expect those? I'm very much hoping to switch out. I'm not the biggest fan or brights, but on big cubes I think it's a must.
> 
> I ordered mine this past weekend from thecubicle.us... Free Shipping form NY to OR, so I should get it by this Saturday. Not bad at all



I have been waiting for SS 9x9 stickers to be offered for like half a year. 

However you could still use 8x8 stickers (at least for centers). The center stickers have the same size.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 10, 2013)

EMI said:


> Ok I got mine yesterday - I like it!
> 
> Out of the box, the cube turned very badly, like expected. I did a few solves which made it better, but today I removed most of the factory lubricant and replaced it by a bit of diff oil. I replaced the springs with Dayan springs. It was very hard to turn out the screws btw.
> The turning feels like someting between my very smooth big Shengshou 7x7 and my Shengshou 6x6 with Dayan springs. That's very nice. Corner cutting is just as good as on the big version.
> ...



Here you go for the stickers. http://thecubicle.us/sticker-picker-696mm-mini-c-66_107.html


----------



## Username (Jul 10, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Here you go for the stickers. http://thecubicle.us/sticker-picker-696mm-mini-c-66_107.html



"Cubesmith Half Brights"


----------



## Chree (Jul 10, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Here you go for the stickers. http://thecubicle.us/sticker-picker-696mm-mini-c-66_107.html



Whoa... how did I miss that?! Thanks Michael!


----------



## EMI (Jul 10, 2013)

If cubesmith won't sell any, I will try some of these - thanks!


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 10, 2013)

Chree said:


> Whoa... how did I miss that?! Thanks Michael!



You are greatly welcomed.


----------



## Chree (Jul 13, 2013)

Mine just arrived today. I think I'm in love.

Great out of the box. Smooth and stable. Fits in my hands very very well. Tensions are a little tight, but that's fine. That's why the human race invented screwdrivers.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jan 15, 2015)

Figured I would dig up an old thread instead of starting new one. I am thinking of replacing my SS 7x7 with the mini since even though I have pretty big hands I prefer a mini 3x3, and the mini Aosu. Whenever I make my next cubicle purchase I plan to get that and my stickers, but multiple people have talked about replacing it with Dayan springs. Are they the 3x3 springs/hardware the cubicle has for $1? what does replacing it with those springs do?


----------



## Chree (Jan 15, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Figured I would dig up an old thread instead of starting new one. I am thinking of replacing my SS 7x7 with the mini since even though I have pretty big hands I prefer a mini 3x3, and the mini Aosu. Whenever I make my next cubicle purchase I plan to get that and my stickers, but multiple people have talked about replacing it with Dayan springs. Are they the 3x3 springs/hardware the cubicle has for $1? what does replacing it with those springs do?



The springs from a Dayan 3x3 are softer (or shorter... something like that) so they create less tension... this results in the SS Mini being MUCH faster. Most people also notice that it's more prone to pops at first, but then can tighten the thing way, way, down and it will still be ridiculously fast for a 7x7. This sacrifices a teeny bit of corner cutting, however... there was never much reliable corner cutting on a 7x7 to begin with, so it's really a good deal.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jan 15, 2015)

O


Chree said:


> The springs from a Dayan 3x3 are softer (or shorter... something like that) so they create less tension... this results in the SS Mini being MUCH faster. Most people also notice that it's more prone to pops at first, but then can tighten the thing way, way, down and it will still be ridiculously fast for a 7x7. This sacrifices a teeny bit of corner cutting, however... there was never much reliable corner cutting on a 7x7 to begin with, so it's really a good deal.



So basically tight tensions with Dayan springs works better than looser SS original springs?


----------



## Chree (Jan 15, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> O
> 
> So basically tight tensions with Dayan springs works better than looser SS original springs?



Yeah, pretty much. There's a whole thread about it if you search for "Spring swap mods".

Just don't tighten it down TOO much, obviously.


----------

